# the official apple t shirt



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i want that black apple t shirt (with white apple logo in the centre) which employees of apple stores wear. they are not available for sale, anyone have a source to get me one, even a worn one (but nice and tide clean)?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/ is THE PLACE ffor Apple collectables, including rare stuff. But be prepared for STICKER SHOCK -- and that's in US $$!!  Those prices are for the most RDF-drneched addicts!

And I hate to break it to ya, but I didn't see any Apple Store employee T-shirts in stock there. but do check out that site, regardless. It's pretty cool.

I do have TWO white T-shirts from the opening weekend at the Walden galleria Apple Store, though -- but I aint letting them go.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Apple gave us a bunch of them for Carbon's opening in our new store. We gave abunch away that weekend.

I managed to get one myself, it's almost grey it's so worn out (after less than a year).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This site also has SOME "third party" Appleware:

http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/dir_browse.aspx?dir=212

I bought a shirt from this place a couple of years ago, but it seems like "something's happened" and he has voluntarily shut it down for the time being.

http://www.macshirt.com/


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

why dont people just grab the .eps apple logo off of brandsoftheworld.com, or logotypes.ru and then get some tee shirt maker at a flea market to make some up for 5 or 10 bucks a piece?


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

zz, no its not the same.
i want the official apple merchandise.
i actually asked an apple store last year if i can help them out for a few hours on anything in exchange for the t-shirt. the manager kindly refused.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Just FYI the shirts are just regular T-shirts, they don't have a special tag or anything.

My long-sleeve black one that I bought in 1999 off Apple's website is Fruit of the Loom, and the one I got from Carbon's opening is some no-name on the tag.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

You can get some cool stuff at http://missingbite.com as well. They look to be a bit cheaper than redlightrunner.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool RC51Pilot!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Actually, I have to give you the credit Macaholic - I found the link on your posting about the Real iPod article


----------



## sahibulkahfi (Aug 5, 2009)

Guys Check out this site it got kewl mac shirt. Plumbiru | Unique Design TShirts


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Cool RC51Pilot!


Be aware that the missingbite.com is doing nothing more that what zigzagry has already suggested and then selling the product on to you for profit. They are not official products from Apple.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Be aware that the missingbite.com is doing nothing more that what zigzagry has already suggested and then selling the product on to you for profit. They are not official products from Apple.


Cool, but I hope _he_ doesn't take over 5 years to answer _you_!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Cool, but I hope _he_ doesn't take over 5 years to answer _you_!


Ah! I see thus thread was ressurected by spam! My bad...


----------

